# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي اهداف حصريا اهداف وملخصات مباريات كاس افريقيا 2012

## امير الصمت

اخوانى الكرام لم تبقى سوى  ساعة قليلة و  تنطلق  بطولة كاس افريقيا 2012
 المقام حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون   
 كل ما يتعلق بالبطولة سوف تجده فى هدا الموضوع         
ولكم خالص تحياتنا مقدما على متابعتنا

----------


## امير الصمت

*  
معلق مباراة الافتتاح  فى امم أفريقيا الليلة بين  
 ليبيا  : غينيا   المعلق :/ روؤف خليف  
 فى تمام : 16:30 بتوقيت جرينتش /19:30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الملاعب التي ستستضيف كأس إفريقيا2012*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*جماهير المنتخب المغرب فى الغابون*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*القنوات الناقلة لمباريات اليوم  من كأس أمم أفريقيا 2012 *     *
 ____________
 غينيا الإستوائية :        ليبيا             {18:30 بتوقيت جرينتش }
 السنغال          :       زامبيا             {21:00 بتوقيت جرينتش } 
 _____
 يوروسبورت
 الأولى المغربية RTM
 يوروسبورت ( بريطانيا )
 يوروسبورت ( ألمانيا )
 القناة المغربية 2M الأرضية
 المغربية الأولى الأرضية
 المغربية الرياضية
 المغربية الرياضية 2 (TNT)
 ORTM
 يوروسبورت ( الشمال )
 الجزيرة الرياضية +9
 الجزيرة الرياضية - HD 2
 Orange Sport (فرنسا)
 الجزيرة الرياضية +*

----------


## امير الصمت

*حـفـل إفـتــتــّاح كأس أمـم إفريقيــا 2012‬‎.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

حصريا هداف غينيا الإستوائية على ليبيا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*    جرية حاليا   مبارة زامبيا ضد  السنغال كأس امم افريقيا 2012  
 على الجزيرة +10  تعليق حاتم بطيشة*

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف الشوط الأول زامبيا 2 : 0 السنغال  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*هداف كاملة لمبارة زامبيا  ضد السنغال 2-1* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل رايع حبيبى حــسين + + +

----------


## امير الصمت

> عمل رايع حبيبى حــسين + + +

     شكرا لك يا غالى على مرورك
 الموضوع منور  بتوجدك

----------


## امير الصمت

اليوم منتخب السودان فى مهمة صعبة امام  ساحل العاج    معلق المبارة سوار الذهب

----------


## امير الصمت

نتائج مواجهات ساحل العاج  والمنتخبات العربية     
 كوت دى فوار لعبت  17 مباراة مع المنتخبات العربية فى كأس أفريقيا ...فازت 4 مباريات وخسرت 11 مبارات وتعادلت 2 مباريات   
 كوت دى فوار 3: 0 الجزائر  { 1968}
 كوت دى فوار 0 : 1 السودان { 1970}
 كوت دى فوار 0 : 2 مصر { 1974 }
 كوت دى فوار 1 : 2  مصر { 1980 }
 كوت دى فوار 1 : 2  مصر  { 1984 }
 كوت دى فوار 0 : 2  مصر  { 1986 }
 كوت دى فوار  1  : 1  الجزائر { 1988 }
 كوت دى فوار 0 : 0 المغرب { 1988}
 كوت دى فوار 3  : 0 الجزائر { 1990 }
 كوت دى فوار 1 : 3  تونس  { 1996 }
 كوت دى فوار 4  : 5  مصر { 1998 بركلات الترجيح }
 كوت دى فوار 1  : 3  مصر  { 2006 }
 كوت دى فوار 2 : 4  مصر { نهائى 2006  بركلات الترجيح }
 كوت دى فوار 1  : 0 المغرب { 2006 }
 كوت دى فوار 2:  1  ليبيا  { 2006 }
 كوت دى فوار 1 : 4  مصر  { 2008 }
 كوت دى فوار 2  :  3  الجزائر  { 2010 }

----------


## امير الصمت

*هداف فوزساحل العاج على السودان  _ دروجبا*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE2VUAvsOus&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

----------


## GSM-AYA

سبقني هدة  محسوبة لك اخي حسين 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## امير الصمت

> سبقني هدة  محسوبة لك اخي حسين 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه

    السرعة مطلوبة فى التغطية يا غالى
ههههههههه
ان شاء الله تتعدل السودان

----------


## امير الصمت

ملخص مبارة  ساحل العاج  ضد السودان  1-0و بوركينافاسو ضد أنغولا 1-2  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

2_0  الغابون ضد النيجر  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

2_1  اهداف تونس ضد المغرب   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*غانا 1 0 بوتسوانا هذف جون مينساه 25'  *    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

مالي 1-0 غينيا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*جميع أهداف الدور الأول لكأس الامم الافريقية 2012  *       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أنغولا 2 : 2 السودان *    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*ملخص مقابلة المغرب والغابون 2-3*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*6-1 Guinea VS Botswana
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*Ghana - 2 vs 0 - Mali 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Fannan1

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الف مبروك للمنتخب السوداني الشقيق الذي امتع واقنع وتاهل بعد اربعين عاما من الانتظار

----------


## Fannan1

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الف مبروك للمنتخب  الايفواري الذي تأهل  ايظا الى الربع وتصدره لمجموعته

----------


## امير الصمت

Libya - 2 vs 1 - Senegal 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

Zambia - 1 vs 0 - Equitori AL Guinea 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*أهداف مباراة الغابون 1-0 تونس 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] المغرب و النيجر 1-0*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*فوز زامبيا على السودان  *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*فوز الكوتديفوار على غينيا الاستوائية  *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*فوز مالي على الغابون  *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*فوز غانا على تونس*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*زامبيا يفاجئ  الجميع ويفوز على غانا 1 صفر ويصعد لنهائى  كاس أفريقيا* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*ساحل العاج  تفوز على مالى 1_0*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

غانا ضد مالى 2_0  مباراة الترتيب 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام   انتهت بطولة كاس امم افريقيا2012   , بعد ان حقق  منتخب  زامبيا المستحيل وقهرمنتخب  الأفيال ساحل العاج بركلات الترجيح  وبنتيجة 8-7 بعد نهائي عصيب ومثير  لأمم أفريقيا 2012 على ملعب الصداقة  بمدينة ليبرُفيل الجابونية ليحقق التشيبولوبولو لقبهم  القاري الأول في  التاريخ.   0_0 ملخص الشوط الاول بينا ساحل العاج ضد زامبيا  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ملخص الشوط الثاني 0_0 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الاشواط الاضافيه 0_0  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

ضربات الجزاء 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] حفل تتويج زامبيا  بكأس أمم افريقيا
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  فى الاخير احب ان اشكر كل من ساهم معنا فى الموضوع وخاصتا اصدقائى الاعزاء  الاخ محمد ولاخ عبد الرزاق ولاخ فنان......دون ان ننسى جميع اعضاء  المنتدى.     
  تحياتى وتقديرى اخوكم حسين

----------

